# Wanna Learn Theory the Fun and Interesting Way?



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Check out this guys shit! My daughter turned me on to this just now. Great stuff for everyone. Quite the Story Teller.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wonderful!! 

Very Enjoyable!

Thanks for starting this thread and for the video.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

No problem @greco . I still remember how hard this kind of thing is to learn. Hopefully he can tweak the more artistic side of the brain for some people. Theory can become tedious and extremely limiting to some peoples way of thinking.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Geee ! Merely followed the guy... he speaks so fast !
Anyway, I got most of it !

Except for the sketches, does anyone use to analyse this way the musical structure and twists of a piece he is learning ?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mawmow said:


> Geee ! Merely followed the guy... he speaks so fast !
> Anyway, I got most of it !
> 
> Except for the sketches, does anyone use to analyse this way the musical structure and twists of a piece he is learning ?


I do/have done that to a certain extent on most songs. Not quite as thoroughly as he's explaining it vocally, but a lot of that stuff is what runs through my head when I listen to tunes even. That's why I can't work or concentrate on something else when I listen to music. It's a big ol PITA actually. I think we all do it mentally to whatever extent our music knowledge and familiarity with the song allows.

As far as how fast he moves on the video, I agree. It's tough to digest it all at once. I'd suggest taking each little part he goes through and checking it out on guitar yourself. In different keys. Might surprise you how much of this stuff you've heard already in other songs and genres.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

In a matter of fact, I did analyse turn-arounds that way to understand how they worked while I was learning some good ol acoustic Blues. It was the first time I committed to such analysis... found it quite a hard work while handwriting on paper... not sure I took all I should have out of the execise, though.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I’ll have to add this one to my “watch later” lost.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

mawmow said:


> In a matter of fact, I did analyse turn-arounds that way to understand how they worked while I was learning some good ol acoustic Blues. It was the first time I committed to such analysis... found it quite a hard work while handwriting on paper... not sure I took all I should have out of the execise, though.


If you took any new understanding of how a turnaround works in a certain context like the Blues, and how it fits into the overall structure of the song or progression, then you probably got a lot more out of it than you think. Just try to apply whatever concepts you got out of it to other songs and styles.


----------

